# German source for "Euro GTi oil cooler"



## teknikALLEN (Jul 14, 2010)

I have done lots of buying overseas through ebay, and also was part of a 100 Kilo group import of rare and extinct Lake Victoria African cichlids from Germany. That took a while, as the fish fry were collected from members of a conservation fish club all over the EU. Then a friggin volcano almost ruined the deal because the hold up required two weeks of hold over in a guys house; but all went super in the end. 

OK, so this German seller was pretty good so far, but no speak English, me no German, so I translate English to German in Google (or Babblefish is an other option). The gentleman actually "retooled" and posted a boat load of stuff, mostly used oil coolers & thermostatic flanges, as it seems to be his specialty. He posted one specifically for me with a lower price by and the DHL "worldwide" shipping of 47 Euros. : 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemnext&item=110926018986.html 

I sent a wire transfer, which my one credit union, associated with Cornell University, botched. Who knew that a credit union who deals with all sorts of foreign exchange students and their money, would be so clueless in sending money overseas. I guess they usually receive the money as it is sent to the students from overseas... 

Luckily, I use an other local credit union who were very confidant then successfully and quickly did the deed with none of the hassle of "black ink only" $50 plus dollars in wire transfer and other fees... blah blah... did cost $40 for the transfer with no hidden fees. 

So the cost with shipping came to $161.99 US dollars. 

He should get the money by Monday and in a few weeks, I should have my OEM oil cooler w/ mounting bracket, thermostatic flange and rubber lines. 

In communicating with him I also let him know that I will be sharing this info with other friends through the Vortex and suggested he open a PayPal account to smooth things over for foreign sales.... and he has. So here is his "Meine eBay Welt: toyoschrauber (749)" : 
http://myworld.ebay.de/toyoschrauber...id=p4340.l2559 

I will keep updating as things progress... thanks all! :thumbup:


----------



## teknikALLEN (Jul 14, 2010)

After more conversing, Jorg (toyschrauber) let me know that 47 Euro delivery cost would cover delivery of up to three of these oil cooler set ups. It was the same issue with my fish shipment from Germany; there is a minimum shipping cost up to a certain weight,. If it weighs more the shipping cost gets bumped up to the next "bracket" (for lack of a better word)... 

So, 47 Euros would cover a nice small group buy... :thumbup:


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

xoom.com will transfer into a german konto "account" in a matter of a few days.


----------



## Seax_Smith (Jun 1, 2007)

So, the group buy thing.... 

Would be interested in just the oil cooler flange IF one can be had to fit an ABA block. 

Can you ball park a price? 

part + % of shipping and shipping once here + commission as facilitator? 

I really like the idea of a thremostatic flange and running a stock heat exchanger to balance out engine temps.


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

they dont fit an ABA you need a mocal or similar sandwich adapter


----------



## Seax_Smith (Jun 1, 2007)

@#$ % ! Thanks for the info.


----------



## teknikALLEN (Jul 14, 2010)

Good info for the ABA, thanks! That is a project down the road... :thumbup: 

I got my set up a couple days ago from Germany and the condition is amazing... the doghouse is mint with the mounting bracket and rubber mount thingy on the spur and even the hoses are fantastic... the end seal is the weakest link so far as I can see. 

I'll post some pictures and links to info and replacement expendable parts I and other vortexers have found. 

What I would be interested in now is the stock placement for the doghouse; it appears to be set up to drop in next to the radiator with the spur in a radiator spur hole (for lack of the correct name) on the radiator support and bolted to the top of the support. This puts the doghouse send and return hoses on the bottom. This seems weird, to me, as an air bubble may get trapped at the top.... any help in mounting the doghouse would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

teknikALLEN said:


> . . . it appears to be set up to drop in next to the radiator with the spur in a radiator spur hole (for lack of the correct name) on the radiator support and bolted to the top of the support. This puts the doghouse send and return hoses on the bottom.


 That mounting position, as it is and as you describe it, is correct.


----------



## teknikALLEN (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks for the confirmation. 

Is there any other mounting possibilities as I have A/C in my Cabby and it may be a very tight fit (I'll check this weekend with a dry fitting). It still would be totally usable on my Collector's Classic as the A/C was torn out by the PO. 
I may have to get a Seatrab tank and new lines that will neatly fit between the A/C condenser and radiator.


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

I never looked into mounting one on a car with A/C as I never owned any Volkswagens with A/C. I would think that they were never mounted in that kind of setup as Germans didn't really install any A/C in cars until the past few years. Only big expensive high end makes had such comforts until the last ten years or so. 

The original lines are kind of short for anything other then using them on A1 models. I tried on an A2 once, it would stretch and fit but I was not real happy so I went to a different cooler and lines connected to the factory filter mount. You can try routing the other direction, driver's side, to in front of the radiator, might fit? The expensive part, and the nice part, is the filter mount. You can get lines rather cheap and place a cooler where you like. Best is always in front of the radiator, or radiator and condenser if it has A/C, or like the original out in the open by itself. Behind the radiator is OK but not as effective. Down low is also Good but you can expect one day to have it damaged by something, curb, stone, rubber tire chunk, etc. I think if you do a search with something like "best place to mount an oil cooler" in Google you should get some ideas.


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

I used a BFI type core support reinforcement bar on my caddy. Welded some brackets to the brace and mounted the cooler at 45 degrees horizontally. It sits in front of and slightly below the starter. I have an ABA block so I used a Volvo (mocal) sandwich adapter and the hoses have plenty of room as they are no where near the alternator, etc. Running hard in 95 degree weather it maxes out about 120C on the oil temps.


----------



## teknikALLEN (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks for the ideas. 
The battery side mount is out as the A/C radiator extends over to fill that space. I'll try to dry fit it in front of the alternator, but I think I'll end up with new hoses and a cooler in front of the radiator on the fan side. I can put the other cooler in the Collector's Classic with the 1.8 8v high compression digi with the ABA serpentine water pump, alternator belt setup, power steering v-belt, & no AC.


----------



## teknikALLEN (Jul 14, 2010)

*FV-QR*

I actually dry mounted the 5 row oil cooler on the passenger side radiator support right next to the radiator. There is a hole for the rubber spur in the bottom support and two hole at the top... no drilling needed.

It is extremely tight with the AC compressor and sits right under the PS reservoir with one of the PS reservoir mount points shared by the cooler mount. I'll try to route the cooler hose past the fan shroud, they may go under it, and see if they clear the v-belt accessories.

I may need to lengthen and re route the PS hoses though. They need a refresh anyway, they are fraying and split on the ends to the PS reservoir and there is a slight seepage at both ends.

I'll get some pictures up when the time comes.


----------

